# Back to Basics – Inshore 2/22/09



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice job..............cheater ;D


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty good day and and a fine report. Did you fish in PC or head out of town?


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Great score on the trifecta! 
Fishing was so good you caught yourself! ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Darn fine piece of fishing there Jeff. There's nothing like calling your shot in front of an audience.

I'd be glad to pull your boat out for a couple of those flounder.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> Nice job..............cheater ;D


Oh sure...the day I only brought along fly gear, you didn't hear all the spinning guys screaming.  ;D Just kidding of course...thanks for the response Aaron. 



> Pretty good day and and a fine report. Did you fish in PC or head out of town?


Appreciate that! I was in Palm Coast, which is where I usually fish, seeing as my trailer is still disassembled. ;D



> Great score on the trifecta!
> Fishing was so good you caught yourself! ;D


[smiley=1-lmao.gif] That's funny...hadn't ever heard that one before. ;D



> Darn fine piece of fishing there Jeff. There's nothing like calling your shot in front of an audience.
> 
> I'd be glad to pull your boat out for a couple of those flounder.


  Yeah, they thought that was pretty dang cool, and so did I.  As for the flounder, you've been there with me. Heck, Tom poled right over the spot where I caught em. ;D


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice report and well told.

Thanks and best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a great day on the water. Flounder for dinner!!

-T


----------

